# Duyuru > Ya TURAN, Ya ÖLÜM >  496 Sahra Topu, 56 Leopard Tankı, 28 Dolar Milyarderi

## bozok

*496 Sahra Topu, 56 Leopard Tankı, 28 Dolar Milyarderi*





Bu ifadelerin birbirinden, sanki aralarında bir bağlantı yokmuş gibi ayrı duruyor olduklarına bakmayın. Tarif edemeyeceğim kadar birbirlerine sıkı sıkıya bağlıdır.

Bizim geveze aydınımıza, Batıya bağımlılığın ülkemize verdiği zararlardan söz ederseniz, hemen cevabı hazırdır. Teknoloji efendim, teknoloji der. Sermaye onlarda, teknoloji onlarda, medeniyet onlarda; eliniz mahkÃ»m onlara biat edeceksiniz.


*Olay 1826’da başladı.* 

Osmanlı yönetimi Batının telkinleri ile Yeniçeri Ocağından kurtulmaya karar verdi. Tıpkı bugünkü gibi Batının Türk Ordusu üzerinden yaptıklarına çok benzer.

26 Bin Yeniçeri kılıçtan geçirildi. II. Mahmut Prusya Kralı Frederik’ten ordunun sözüm ona modernizasyonu için yardım talep etti. Uzatmayalım, aradan fazla bir zaman geçmedi. 

*1877 Osmanlı Rus Savaşında Osmanlı Ordusu telef oldu.* Yeniçeri birikimi de berhava edilmiş olduğu için Osmanlı Ordusu hepten bitti.Osmanlı yönetimi hala akıllanmadı. Kızıl Sultan 1877 bozgununu telafi etmek için Almanlara 496 sahra topu sipariş eti. 

Alman metalürji sanayinin o tarihlerde bu büyüklükte siparişi karşılayacak kapasitesi yoktu. Yeni yatırımlar gerekiyordu. Paçalarını sıkıp metalürji sanayini geliştirdiler ve siparişleri karşıladılar. Krupp Firması bu şekilde ortaya çıkmıştı. Yani *Osmanlı ne yaptı etti, Almanlara bir metalürji sanayi hediye etti.*

Bu alış verişlerden sadece Alman sermayesi kazanmıyordu.* Almanlardan alıp Osmanlıya satan Osmanlı ticaret erbabı da kazanıyordu.* Osmanlı ticaret erbabı zenginleşiyor, ama üretime yatırım yapmıyordu.

Tıpkı bugünlerde olduğu gibi. Türkiye’nin yerli bir otomobil sanayisi yoktur. Otomobil teknolojisi artık harcıalem bir teknolojidir. Türkiye’de oto yapacak bilgi alt yapısı mevcuttur. Fakat kendimize ait bir otomotiv sanayimiz yoktur. 

Emperyalizmin müsaade ettiği ölçüde, onların verdiği bilgi paketleri çerçevesinde, onların gözetiminde oto yapılır. Bize de tamiri kalır. Gerçi şimdilerde onu bile bize bırakmıyorlar.

*Bizim zenginimizin 1826’daki zihniyeti ne ise bugün de odur.* 

O zaman 496 sahra topu sipariş eden düşünce bugün de sahra topunun gelişmişi olan Leopar tanklarını sipariş etti. Tanesi 2 milyon dolar. Kadere bak…

*Batının otomobillerini Türkiye’ye pazarlayan 28 dolar milyarderlerimiz ülkemize bir oto sanayisi hediye etmezler.* Bir de dönüp bize akıl verirler, teknoloji onlarda, para onlarda, bilgi onlarda diye.

İran otomobilini kendisi yapıyor. Tankını kendisi yapıyor. Uçağını kendisi yapıyor. Din bizi geri bıraktırdı, sanayimizi geliştirtmedi diyen Tanzimat aydını hala İran ile uğraşır. İran’ın bizden bir tek farkı var. Bağımsızdır. IMF, OECD, DB, Gümrük Birliği, Avrupa Birliği ve NATO’su yoktur.

*Ama hepsinden önemlisi 28 tane Batıya bağımlı dolar milyarderi yoktur*.


*Bülent Esinoğlu* / İlk Kurşun / 5.3.2010

*AüIK İSTİHBARAT*

----------

